# Own Eggs - Aged 40



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Is anyone else here using their own eggs at age 40 and having success?  I've planned for 3 rounds as I know it is too much to expect for it to work first time.....

I've just done my first ICSI using own eggs, husbands sperm and the odds of eventual success of a live birth on the ivf calculators you get on the internet are so low......13%  I wondered how everyone else was handling this.  A site I found showed a correlation between number of eggs retrieved and level of success with 11+ being optimum.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Angel

My situation is different because I didn't end up down the ivf route but I had my son at 39 & am currently a few days from having my second child at the age of 42.  Not quite the same but just wanted to let you know it's possible to get pregnant with your own eggs in your 40's I guess the issue though is that they are fewer so the chances are slimmer and it's an expensive gamble. Have you considered natural / mild stimulation ivf? The focus there is on fewer quality eggs rather (as I understand it).

Good luck
Rx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Definately possible and providing no issues with underlying stuff why not 1st time? My boys were from a 40.5 year old egg


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm pregnant with my second child at 41, using IUI. And I was never a great responder to stimms in icsi either. Have your fsh/amh tests come back ok? x


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for your responses.  My amh level was tested a year ago and was 17.250 and I don't have  pcos or any other issues that have been found. Hormones, lining etc all normal but my weight is too high though. I am trying to work on this. Husbands sperm has 0% normal morphology so I think we may focus on testing this next.....and maybe acgh on next embryos will help..... it's good to hear of success though as many women in 40s are choosing donor route. I'm not ready for that yet....


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm currently 34w preg with my first child, own eggs, at the grand old age of 44.  My clinic were trying to encourage me to use de too, but I wasn't ready for it either.  It did take 6 cycles, but we got there in the end (fingers crosed) x


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Its great to hear these responses. I'm going to stay positive.


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi
Haven't been on here for ages! Just wanted to say that against all the advice and with a very, very low chance of success I had my son at 48.5 using my own eggs, so yes it can happen, I know I was extremely lucky and am so grateful. Just wanted you to know it's not impossible!  Good luck to everyone here whichever route you take xxx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Kazzie,

Thanks for your inspiring story. Very happy for you. 
I see you got 13 eggs which is a good result even for younger ladies.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

All these stories are amazing! I just turned 40 in May and just completed my first round of IVF. I tested negative today however 21 of my own eggs were collected, 11 fertilized and 6 good embryos. Dr only implanted one in this last cycle since I had 3  previous miscarriages. I'm planning to take 2-3 months off exercise loads for physical and emotional health and try again. I'm still hopeful! I don't feel or look 40 it's just a number!
Good luck to all!


----------

